# Arret de travaille et licenciement



## nounou50 (11 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour je suis en arrêt depuis le 4 mai pour deux opérations  pour le moment je peux par reprendre mon activité professionnelle. Le 23 août je reçois une lettre de licenciement de mon employeur sans motifs sur le courrier.
 Je et me poser la questions ? si j,ai plus de contrat qui va me payer pendant mon arrêté la cpam ou plus rien. J’ai regardé sur la convention collective mais rien vu.alirs je voys demande de l’aide en cas où merci beaucoup


----------



## Griselda (11 Septembre 2022)

Ton PE a le droit de rompre ton contrat durant ton arrêt maladie à condition:
- de n'être pas en accident du travail
- de n'être pas en arrêt maternité
- que la rupture n'ait aucun lien avec ton indispo pour maladie
Il a donc fait un simple retrait d'enfant sans avoir besoin d'apporter un motif, il a raison s'il est certain de ne pas vouloir reprendre avec toi lors de ta reprise. Il aurait été idiot de mettre un motif puisque dans notre métier il n'y a pas besoin d'en justifier un.
Il a d'autant plus raison de le faire maintenant, tant que tu es encore en arrêt car le préavis, étant en arrêt justement, sera payé par la sécu et l'ircem. Il doit par contre te remettre une Attestation Employeur pour tes droits au chômage, un Certificat de Travail et ton solde de tout compte qui comprendra:
- la regule s'il y en a une
- le solde des CP restants dus
- l'indemnité de rupture de minimum 1/80eme de tous les salaires bruts si tu as au moins 9 mois d'ancienneté au terme du contrat (à vérifier si ton contrat ne disposait pas de mesure plus favorable à l'AM: toi)

La sécu et l'ircem vont continuer de te payer tes IJ selon le calcul qui a été fait lors de l'ouverture de tes droits sécu.


----------



## nounou50 (11 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir j'ai déjà eu des collègues en longue maladie ou avec une opération avec convalescence qui ont été licenciées pendant l'arrêt. Ça donne une impression de se faire jeter et non d'être soutenue mais la sécu et l'ircem continue de te payer. Guéris vite et a toi de nouveaux petits avec de nouveaux PE aussi!
Meilleure santé


----------

